# Opinions on Loyall by Nutrena



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Ok I admit to being a smart alec in another thread when I said I wouldn't pay over $50 for a bag of Kibble, but sometimes the food wars seem so silly. That being said today at the feed store they were handing out free samples of a puppy food. Its called Loyall and its made by Nutrena. 
I usually feed middle of the road kibble like Science Diet or Canine Royal. Is this comparable? Does anyone know? Or should I just pitch it?


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

this is what the label says.... better worse than Science Diet ? 
I asked my breeder and she says its pretty good stuff she has used it for her dogs before. 
*Guaranteed Analysis*

Crude Protein: 31% MIN*†EPA + *DHA: 0.06% MINCrude Fat: 20% MIN*Omega-3 Fatty Acids: 0.5% MINCrude Fiber: 3% MAX*Omega-6 Fatty Acids: 3.3% MINMoisture: 9% MAX*Glucosamine: 400 mg/kg MINCalcium: 1.2% MINCalorie: 3897 kcal/kg (382 kcal/cup)Phosphorus: 1.0% MINCalculated Metabolizable EnergyVitamin E: 50 IU/kg MIN
† Eicosapentaenoic acid and docosahexaenoic acid.
*Not recognized as an essential nutrient by the AAFCO Dog Food Nutrient Profile.
*Ingredients*

Poultry by-product meal, brewers rice, ground whole wheat, poultry fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols), corn gluten meal, ground whole corn, dried plain beet pulp, natural chicken flavor, menhaden fish meal, whole flaxseed, vegetable oil, dried egg product, extracted hydrolyzed citric acid fermentation presscake dehydrated, bentonite, potassium chloride, salt, propionic acid (for freshness), vitamins: (vitamin A supplement, vitamin D3 supplement, vitamin E supplement, niacin supplement, d-calcium pantothenate, riboflavin supplement, pyridoxine hydrochloride, thiamine mononitrate, folic acid, menadione sodium bisulfite complex (source of vitamin K activity), biotin, vitamin B12 supplement), minerals: (zinc sulfate, ferrous sulfate, zinc amino acid complex, iron amino acid complex, copper sulfate, manganese sulfate, manganese amino acid complex, ethylenediamine dihydriodide, sodium selenite), brewers dried yeast, yucca schidigera extract, mixed tocopherols, citric acid, rosemary extract.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Looks like garbage food to me. Those are some horrible ingredients.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Lucy Dog said:


> Looks like garbage food to me. Those are some horrible ingredients.


That's kind of what I thought when I started looking it up earlier today. I was suprised by the number of breeders recommending it. Apparently the poultry by product meal is supposed to be lower in ash and be better than chicken meal its also cooked a special way. Also all the ingrediates are from here and not other countries. I also saw a site with one lady saying her dogs totally got sick from it. I was ready to throw it in the trash when my breeder said she fed it to her dogs and they did great with it. So now I'm totally confused. :crazy:


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Lucy Dog said:


> Looks like garbage food to me. Those are some horrible ingredients.


I agree. I wouldn't feed it to any dog I liked.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Byproduct meal aside, brewer's rice and wheat are not quality carbohydrate sources. Corn gluten is a cheap way to bump up the protein numbers without using meat.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Emoore said:


> Byproduct meal aside, brewer's rice and wheat are not quality carbohydrate sources. Corn gluten is a cheap way to bump up the protein numbers without using meat.


Thanks for the info everyone. Because Buddy's breeder said she used it, I went ahead and mixed it with my puppy's normal food. It made his poops twice the normal size. Ugh! Was not impressed. Will not take any more free samples of this stuff.


----------



## OriginalWacky (Dec 21, 2011)

shepherdmom said:


> I was suprised by the number of breeders recommending it.


I'm rather shocked in general about how many breeders feed pretty cruddy food and swear by it. Of course there are plenty of others who really dig into research and feed really well too, so that's good.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

OriginalWacky said:


> I'm rather shocked in general about how many breeders feed pretty cruddy food and swear by it. Of course there are plenty of others who really dig into research and feed really well too, so that's good.


I guess it all depends on the amount of time you have to research and the amount of money you have to spend. My vet said she has seen dogs that do completely fine on Old Roy and other cheep foods and others on really expensive brands that do poorly. So a lot of it really depends on the dog.


----------

